# RAO Bulletin 1 Feb 15



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

One thing is they are talking about abolishing TRICARE.
Second is VA is moving to 5 regions one thing here is I did not see PI at all

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...loads/2015/01/Bulletin-150201-PDF-Edition.pdf


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> One thing is they are talking about abolishing TRICARE.
> Second is VA is moving to 5 regions one thing here is I did not see PI at all
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...loads/2015/01/Bulletin-150201-PDF-Edition.pdf




Not a promising thought if the Philippines is not even listed in the five new regional areas...but I can't see how they could get away with just eliminating this country from their area of operation since there are so many disabled US military veterans located here.

At the very least, I would think the VA would have to phase us out over an extended period of time and not just cut us off completely with one quick slice.

Perhaps this is just an oversight and the Philippines will remain having a presence with the VA facility here in Manila. We can only hope...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well they have been downsizing for quite sometime now they did studies from 2009 on. 
read this
GAO-12-20R, VA Philippines Office: Maintain Operations, but More Information Needed to Determine Future Presence
All others use FMP so could we. Why does it take 1900 days to process a claim but here its less than 300 days normally. Not because they are better but because there are so little clients. They do save a lot of money though and i surely don't want them to close but hey its something we must be prepared for. 
My concern is TRICARE I can't find anything telling how medical will be processed except FMP


----------

